# Better Integration of HD Programming Information



## DaFinn (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been a proud owner of a Tivo HD for about a month now, and find myself wishing for the ability to generate a "Wish List Search" for only shows that are in HD. As an example, lets say that I love the show "XYZ", a show that has both new episodes and re-runs in several channels (lets say ABC-SD, ABC-HD, TNT-SD and TNT-HD) but hate watching it in standard definition (doesn't look good on my 50" plasma). 

I would love to find a way to enter a wish list search that would record all episodes of XYZ, but only if they are broadcast in HD. I know that setting up separate season pass recordings for XYZ in HD channels only may get me to the same result, but in a much more labor intensive manner (figuring out what said channels are, then programming separagely) instead of one nifty wish list autorecord. 

The Tivo guide already has the information of what programs are in HD (and a nifty HD logo to help illustrate it), so can't see why this information can't be used as a search parameter.


----------



## YZFdave (Aug 23, 2004)

I'll second that request!!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Uh... you can. Just choose "Category: HD", then whatever other categories/search terms apply.


----------



## YZFdave (Aug 23, 2004)

When I go to category HD, it never searches right. None of the shows appear. It's like they are not categorized right.


----------



## [NG]Owner (Dec 19, 2006)

Or just delete the SD channel from the lineup. Wouldn't that solve the problem too?

[NG]Owner


----------

